# Problema con el openoffice

## n0dix99

Saludos he intentado instalar el openoffice 

Y me sale el siguiente error:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5547, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5542, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5009, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2991, in merge

    "\n".join(myfavdict.values()))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 827, in write_atomic

    f.close()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 782, in close

    super(atomic_ofstream, self).close()

IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device

Cual puede ser el problema???

----------

## Cereza

 *n0dix99 wrote:*   

> IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device

 

No te queda espacio en alguna partición.

----------

## n0dix99

Con q comando puedo ver el espacio en el disco duro????

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
df -h
```

Salud!

***EDITO***

No estaras intentando compilar Open Ofiice verdad? A menos que dispongas de MUY buen hardare, puede tomar una eternidad y para eso hay en portage versiones precompiladas bajo el nombre openoffice-bin

```
emerge -pv openoffice-bin
```

----------

## n0dix99

La verdad es que si volvi a instalar el open office, pero al final me lanzo un error.

Pense q no era nada, pero cuando intente otra vez emergerlo me salio el error de arriba.

Ahora tengo un nuevo problema q es que no puedo iniciar session. Cuando me sale la pantalla para poner la clave de mi session, la pongo, el intenta entrar y despues se vuelve a poner la pantalla de la session, cual puede ser el problema??? Sera por lo del open office???

Si hago un eix openoffice, no me sale open office instaldo.

Instalo el open office-bin????

----------

## n0dix99

He revisado mi disco duro y esta totalmente lleno. No se por que???

Como puedo saber cuales programas estan instalados y cuanto ocupan???

Ademas, tengo una duda adicional. Cuando inicio mi gentoo y esta cargando los dispositivos, a veces hace una revision de las particiones de linux por que dice que se ha iniciado muchas veces sin revisar, es esto normal??? Se puede quitar ese analisis o es asi???

Alguna ayuda es bienvenida

----------

## FreshHand

Para empezar, lo mas probable es que lo que te este ocupando el disco no sean los programas, sino la instalacion del openoffice que se quedo a medias,   mira en el directorio /var/tmp/portage   y si tienes por ahi el openoffice, borralo, es mas, puedes borrar todo lo que hay ahi dentro, con eso volveras a tener tanto espacio como antes de empezar a compilar el OO.

Y el que te arranque el ordenador y te haga una revision de las particiones, si, es normal, lo hace para evitar problemas, yo lo dejaria,  pero si aun asi quieres desactivarlos...   en el archivos /etc/fstab     en la linea en la que montas "/" al final los dos numeros deberian ser algo asi como "0 1"   ponlos "0 0" y ya esta. (Bueno, estoy hablando de memoria, si me equivoco que alquien me corrija) XD

Fresh Hand.

----------

## i92guboj

rm -rf /var/tmp/*

Usa openoffice-bin. Compilar esa bestia requiere al menos 4 o 5 gigas en /var, y mucha suerte. La compilación falla por cualquier tontería.

----------

## n0dix99

He hecho lo que me han dicho y me ha funcionado. Ahora si tengo mas espacio en el disco duro.

Hice un emerge --sync y un emerge portage y todo ha salido bien.

Pero he intentado hacer un emege -uD world   y me sale lo siguiente:

Calculating world dependencies /!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/app-pda/libopensync/libopensync-0.20.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1245

!!! Expected: 1251

... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/app-pda/libopensync/libopensync-0.20.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1245

!!! Expected: 1251

Se que es un problema con la verificacion de un paquete, pero no se como arreglarlo.

Sera que borrandolo y volviendo a emerge se soluciona????

----------

## Cereza

Tendrias que borrar a mano dicho paquete de distfiles y volverlo a descargar.

----------

## i92guboj

 *n0dix99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [b]Calculating world dependencies /!!! Digest verification failed:
> 
> !!! /usr/portage/app-pda/libopensync/libopensync-0.20.ebuild
> ...

 

Eso quiere decir que el tamaño del fichero en distfiles no es el que se supone que debería. Puede tener disstintas causas:

1.- Puede ser que tu árbol de portage esté ligeramente corrupto, esto pasa a veces si haces sync mientras se está actualizando un archivo determinado en el servidor. 

2.- La otra cause probable, es qeu el archivo en distfiles esté incompleto o corrupto. 

Prueba primero a borrar dicho archivo como te dijo Cereza, e intenta emergerlo de nuevo. Si no se arregla, espera unas horas, y haz un sync de nuevo, con eso suele bastar.

----------

## n0dix99

El problema ya lo pude solucionar. Gracias por la ayuda.

Quisiera saber si hay una forma de expandir mi particion /. Lo que pasa es que la tengo de 10GB y creo q me va a ser falta espacio  :Sad: .

Que  podria ser???

----------

## achaw

Usa el Gparted LiveCD, por lo menos yo lo hago de esa forma  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## n0dix99

Saludos, a la comunidad.

La cuestion es que crei q el problema de:

Calculating world dependencies /!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/app-pda/libopensync/libopensync-0.20.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1245

!!! Expected: 1251

... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/app-pda/libopensync/libopensync-0.20.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1245

!!! Expected: 1251 

derivo en otro. Cuando intento comenzar la sesion, y meto mi clave no comienza la sesion sino que me manda para la consola.

Si hago un emerge -uD world me esta saliendo un error en un paquete. Creo q se llama el bizon o algo asi.

He echo el emerge --sync y emerge portage y con ninguno de los dos he tenido problema.

Cualquier ayuda es agradecida.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 

Ese error te esta indicando que por algun motivo el archivo en cuestion se decargo mal.

Deberas eliminarlo de /usr/portage/distfiles y volver a ejecutar el comando emerge

Por otro lado es bastante probable que no puedas iniciar el entorno grafico por falta de espacio. O bien sigues lo pasos que te explicaron mas arriba para eliminar /var/tmp (podrias eliminar tambien todo /usr/portage/distfiles) o bien con Gparted, parted o Qparted, cambias el tamaño de la particion como dice el amigo achaw.

Salud!

----------

## n0dix99

He hecho un emerge -uD world y me ha salido el siguiente error:

make: *** [i18ndir] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed

Call stack

!!! emake i18ndir failed

Si intento borrar el directorio que tiene problema que es el /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/

me dice que el paquete es muy importante para el sistema y que no deberia borrarlo.

P.D: Tengo espacio en el disco pero aun asi no entro en mi sesion  :Sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> make: *** [i18ndir] Error 2 
> 
> !!! ERROR: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed 
> 
> Call stack 
> ...

 

No recortes los mensajes de error, te has saltado la parte relevante del mismo, mas arriba de donde empezaste a copiar y pegar te tiene que haber dicho por que se produjo la falla al compilar...

Igualmente, estas haciendo emerge -uD world para corregir el inicio de sesion en modo grafico solamente?

Si es asi, es probable que no sea necesario actualizar world para solucionarlo, inclusive, hasta puede que no se solucione, de hecho...

Mas bien habria que centrarse sobre el problema en cuestion:

- Que entorno grafico usas?

- Que gestor de inicio de sesion grafico usas?

- Que resultado produce el comando startx como usuario y como root?

- Podrias pegar la salida de los comandos rc-update show y emerge --info?

- Podrias pegar el contenido de /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

- Antes de actualizar nada mas, deberias primero ejecutar emerge --sync && revdep-rebuild

No siempre las cosas se solucionen simplemente "reinstalando", con toda esa informacion ya podriamos profundizar un poco mas en el problema y ayudarte.

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

Un poco fuera de tema aunque por lo del espacio del HD te podría servir:

eclean --destructive distfiles te borrara todas los paquetes que no estén instalados. También puede ayudar un emerge --depclean&&revdep-rebuild borrará todas las dependencias huerfanas

----------

